# Generador de señal senoidal a una frecuencia pura



## suburbmirez (Nov 15, 2008)

hola a todos  necesito un circuiro que me genere una señal senoidal a una frecuencia única y lo mas estable posible.


----------



## pepechip (Nov 15, 2008)

seguro que ya lo tienes.
 Has mirado en los enchufes de casa, en Cuba no se si teneis 50 o 60Hz.


----------



## suburbmirez (Nov 19, 2008)

si en Cuba  tenemos 60Hz  si  tienes algun circuito que genere una señal senoidal con una frecuencia pura  mandamelo  por el foro o a mi correo de la univercidad


----------

